# Проблема с Roland FR-8



## _Scandalli_ (31 Июл 2014)

Привет форумчанам!) Дело такое: купил я полгода назад новенький Roland FR-8. Все с ним было до поры до времени нормально, но месяц назад с началась такая штука с мехом: после включения, минут через 5-20 (как повезет) мех начинает спускать. Сначала сносно, играть можно, а потом на всю - шипит громче чем играет. Может у кого-то была такая проблемка? Или Audio Boost-ом попробовать прошить?


----------



## kep (1 Авг 2014)

А какие параметры меха стоят? Меню System - Dynamic Bellows


----------



## _Scandalli_ (1 Авг 2014)

kep писал:


> А какие параметры меха стоят?


 Здесь дело не в том. Там я уже переключал как мог. Все равно, через несколько минут, там опять начинает работать этот полтергейст. Там "On" - "Standart" - "40". 
А если прошиваешь, никакие настройки или данные не удаляться?


----------



## kep (1 Авг 2014)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> Там "On" - "Standart" - "40".


Попробуйте выставить Off, X-heavy - так отключается мотор динамического меха. Подозрение - на нем.
_Scandalli_ писал:


> А если прошиваешь, никакие настройки или данные не удаляться?


По идее, нет. Но верить этому нельзя, надо делать полное сохранение, благо это просто.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (1 Авг 2014)

kep писал:


> Попробуйте выставить Off, X-heavy - так отключается мотор динамического меха. Подозрение - на нем.


 Спасибо, действительно помогло. Правда, теперь тяжело мех вести. 
А можете рассказать о сохранении? Я так понимаю, резервное копирование?


----------



## kep (1 Авг 2014)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> Правда, теперь тяжело мех вести.


Расслабьте левую руку, не тащите мех, делайте очень маленькие движения. На этой настройке достаточно очень легкого движения, и можно очень тонко интонировать. 
К сожалению, подозрения подтверждаются: если есть гарантия, проверяйте мотор динамического меха.

_Scandalli_ писал:


> А можете рассказать о сохранении?


Тут все просто: долгое нажатие на Write открывает меню сохранения. Если выбрать SYSTEM, то сохранится все сразу; для восстановления в меню Utility можно выбрать RESTORE. Понятное дело, нужно вставить флешку в гнездо; кстати, делать это рекомендуется при выключенном инструменте.


----------



## _Scandalli_ (2 Авг 2014)

kep писал:


> kep


? спасибо большое


----------



## kep (2 Авг 2014)

_Scandalli_ писал:


> спасибо большое


Да с удовольствием!
Оказывается, не так уж мало Роландов на руках.
Будет настроение - расскажите, как играется. Кстати, один чудак не удовлетворился встроенным тембром Scandalli и создал свой, дико сложный, используя несколько разных голосов в каждом регистре.


----------

